# Beginner struggling to get surround sound



## jrhaze (Nov 12, 2013)

Hi all,

First I am a complete beginner...I tried searching (albeit briefly) but I haven't had success.

I have a Onkyo TX906 receiver and I can't for the life of me get surround sound to work.

My setup is:

Apple TV HDMI to Onkyo
Onkyo HDMI out to Samsung TV

When I play a movie (usually iTunes rented) on the AppleTV the receiver doesn't switch to surround mode. Do I need to hook things up differently or are there some settings I need to address on the receiver?

Any suggestions are appreciated, thanks in advance!


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

The Onkyo is receiving a 2-channel Dolby Digital signal from the AppleTV, simply hit he 'SURR" button on your remote and it will change it to PLII (Surround Sound). You should be able to go into the setup menu on the Onkyo and change the default settings for each input type and have it default to PLII with a 2-channel Dolby Digital input. I know I can on my 805 so you should be able to on your newer and higher up 906.

Scott


----------



## jrhaze (Nov 12, 2013)

I assume I should be able to send a 5.1 surround signal from the apple tv as a solution then?

I guess I need to search/read on apple tv audio output setup...

Thanks for the feedback!


----------



## skeeter99 (Jan 24, 2007)

Yes, in the default settings on the AppleTV there are options for HDMI Audio Output. It won't multiplex UP a 2.0 to 5.1 (that's what your receiver does) but it WILL output a native 5.1 or 2.0 via HDMI. If you go to the settings area you can access all those defaults. Its super simple 

Scott


----------

